# Moving to HongKong



## Delan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am Sri Lankan with 15 years experiance in shipping & Logistics moving to HongKong in mid August. Thankfully my accomodation has already been sorted by my employer. Can some please advise me on schooling for kids of
15 (year 10) and 10 (year 5). Would prefer british curriculum . Many Thanks. Delan


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Delan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Sri Lankan with 15 years experiance in shipping & Logistics moving to HongKong in mid August. Thankfully my accomodation has already been sorted by my employer. Can some please advise me on schooling for kids of
> 15 (year 10) and 10 (year 5). Would prefer british curriculum . Many Thanks. Delan


Hi Delan and welcome to the forum.

Hopefully somebody can help you, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information regarding Hong Kong on the forum. 

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Delan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

Many thanks for your response and Yes, hopefully someone may revert with the information that we're seeking. It's good to hear from someone living at the other end of the world, heard that Argentina is a beautiful place.

Take Care
Delan


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Delan said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Many thanks for your response and Yes, hopefully someone may revert with the information that we're seeking. It's good to hear from someone living at the other end of the world, heard that Argentina is a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful................................


----------



## yogibabe (Jul 10, 2008)

hi delan

i hope this not too late as i am new to expat forum.

my husband's from hong kong and i lived there for 7 years and we moved back to Singapore in 2003.

education in hong kong - they have shifted gears quite a bit these years and not many schools are on british curriculum. perhaps this link might help you?

http : // www . gov . hk / en / residents / education / index . htm

in case the link cannot be displayed, it is the government website. www dot gov dot hk / en / residents / education / index dot htm


----------



## Delan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

Many Thanks for the Link, will check it out. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Kuvshynova Anna (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello! Since your financial questions has already been settled, could you please, let me know what is the level of life in HK? I didn't discuss my income in HK yet, and I need some advise. What is the everage income in HK? Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## Delan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, Unable to advise on quality of life as I have not settled in as yet and scheduled to fly on the 18th. I would like to know the average income myself. trust you would have to take off the cost of accomodation and analyze how much you need for a decent living.


----------

